# Parts supplier Calgary



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Here's the deal.
Wanted to build a FS3X for the Digitech Trio.
Found DIY online, parts list ready, went to B&E to get the bit.
Went to the checkout, $60.15.+tx
(This is my gripe, no prices on the walls or packets, only when you checkout)
To buy an already built one from L&M,$59.95.
Is there another electronic parts store in Calgary? I know there is, I just forgotten who.
Cheers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

You could try Electrosonic.


----------

